# Ken Fisher the guy beind Trainwreck and Komet



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

For those who want to know more about Ken Fisher, the genious behind Trainwreck and the Komet.

http://www.ultimateguitargear.com/kens_column.htm


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep he is a genious, since you made me listen to those Concorde clips Newton, I'm even more convince he's the ultimate tone guru regardings amps. It is a shame his health is not very good, Ken has vertigos all the time due to a virus he got that damage his inner ear and equilibrum, he has to sit down all the time, can't really walk or he might fall :-(


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

*whats the cost of a trainwreck?*

I know where theres one for sale for 4 thousand (or offer/)


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the above link... very interesting reading..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> I know where theres one for sale for 4 thousand (or offer/)


That can't be real Trainwreck then. Maybe a (Kendrick) Climax. The last real Trainwreck I saw for sale was $35,000 and it sold quite quickly.

Pete


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

Or a ceriatone clone!


----------



## superleadfixer (Oct 14, 2006)

have money guys? Check this one out, it's Nancy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250046478932&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

superleadfixer said:


> have money guys? Check this one out, it's Nancy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250046478932&fromMakeTrack=true


Hmmm... that's the one I saw a few weeks ago for $35k. I guess it didn't sell or else this is a bogus auction. Matte Henderson owns (or owned) it.

Pete


----------

